# Christian Bowhunters 8/23 shoot AND annual ACE award shoot



## p&y finally (Aug 11, 2014)

We will be having our final shoot of the year on Saturday 8/23.
We will also be having the annual ACE award shoot. Come out and shoot either or better yet shoot BOTH!!!

Over all high score in the ACE shoot will be getting a SUPER nice hang-on stand in addition to their name on the ACE award which is displayed at the Social Circle Ace Hardware for everyone to see and OF COURSE bragging rights for a year.


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 11, 2014)

For those who have never shot the ACE shoot, it consists of 5 shots from 20 yds, 5 from 30 yds & 5 from 40 yds. for men & senior class. (20 yds, 25 yds & 30 yds for women & youth classes). 12 ring is in play and you must use a hunting set-up w/ screw-in points. To throw a twist on things there is a "no let-down rule".


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 11, 2014)

Sounds great!  Looking forward to it!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 11, 2014)

p&y finally said:


> For those who have never shot the ACE shoot, it consists of 5 shots from 20 yds, 5 from 30 yds & 5 from 40 yds. for men & senior class. (20 yds, 25 yds & 30 yds for women & youth classes). 12 ring is in play and you must use a hunting set-up w/ screw-in points. To throw a twist on things there is a "no let-down rule".




Lens or behind the riser mover ?


----------



## Revvv (Aug 11, 2014)

Unfortunately I am limited on arrows. With hunting season coming quick I need all the arrows I can get my hands on.


----------



## fulltime (Aug 12, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Lens or behind the riser mover ?



 same as last year no lens, 12" stab max,fix pins in front or behind riser mover. women and youth shoot for 20 yard 25, and 30


----------



## fulltime (Aug 12, 2014)

Revvv said:


> Unfortunately I am limited on arrows. With hunting season coming quick I need all the arrows I can get my hands on.



you can get by with 3, we will just pull the ones you have and shoot them over till you shoot 5 from each set yards.


----------



## fulltime (Aug 12, 2014)

One other thing the youth class is 17 and under.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 12, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Lens or behind the riser mover ?



Just remember there is a senior class!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 12, 2014)

EagleEye3D said:


> Just remember there is a senior class!



This one is going to sting young man.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 12, 2014)

bowanna said:


> This one is going to sting young man.



Lol.I'm young, I can take it.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm there......my name's going back up on that trophy....


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks like I got to set my hunting rig up and practice! I'll be ready!


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 14, 2014)

Heres LAST years winners at the ACE Award Shoot:

Youth:
Jared Middlebrooks 132-1

Seniors:
Joe Ellington 146-3
Ken Graham 134-1
Melvin Atha 133-2

Women:
Veronica Seaborn 142-1
Gretchen Pruett 139-0
Christy Childers 138-3

Men:
Ryan Lockhart 156-4
Lee Johnson 154-3
Chris Childers 154-7
Ritch Bray 136-0
David East 131-3
Daniel Walton 112-1

They have had a full year of bragging rights, ya'll come knock em off their high horse  and lets put em in their place


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh yeah, their going down !


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 16, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Oh yeah, their going down !



Bring it Oldwanna!


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 16, 2014)

EagleEye3D said:


> Bring it Oldwanna!





See you guys in a little while!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 16, 2014)

EagleEye3D said:


> Bring it Oldwanna!



I'll bring it alright. You asked for it buzzard eye !


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 17, 2014)

bowanna said:


> I'll bring it alright. You asked for it buzzard eye !



terrific. Can't wait!


----------



## hoyt44 (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Danny Lockhart (Aug 17, 2014)

bowanna said:


> I'll bring it alright. You asked for it buzzard eye !



Eagle Eye gonna put it on ya bowanna , just saying


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 17, 2014)

Danny Lockhart said:


> Eagle Eye gonna put it on ya bowanna , just saying




I'm gonna spank him like you did when he broke curfew. Make sure you pack him a pillow for the ride home.  
You can always come and take up for him.


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 18, 2014)

bowanna said:


> I'm gonna spank him like you did when he broke curfew. Make sure you pack him a pillow for the ride home.
> You can always come and take up for him.


----------



## hoyt44 (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## p&y finally (Aug 19, 2014)

Range is set and ready!

Theres a new twist to the ACE shoot  lets just say "African Safari". Ya'll can use your imagination as to what kind of African critters we'll be shooting 

So who's going to be the BIG DAWG and taking home the tree stand????


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 19, 2014)

Ain't no turkeys in Africa so I'm good.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 19, 2014)

p&y finally said:


> Range is set and ready!
> 
> Theres a new twist to the ACE shoot  lets just say "African Safari". Ya'll can use your imagination as to what kind of African critters we'll be shooting
> 
> So who's going to be the BIG DAWG and taking home the tree stand????



Like Lee said.....no turkeys in Africa....


----------



## fulltime (Aug 19, 2014)

Lets see, there are crocodiles and Long eared giant rabbits in Africa??? at forty yards??


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 20, 2014)

I thinking about making me a fixed pin sight and shooting the ace, BUT it's a little corn-fusing.  the 5 arrows at each distance..i get.  it's the timing and procedure, I don't get.  do you shoot 3 arrows and pull??  how many shooters at the same time??  does the ace shoot go on the same time as the regular shoot???  do you shoot by yourself??  gimme some details, please.  i'm in my dotage, so I need guidence


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 20, 2014)

oldgeez said:


> I thinking about making me a fixed pin sight and shooting the ace, BUT it's a little corn-fusing.  the 5 arrows at each distance..i get.  it's the timing and procedure, I don't get.  do you shoot 3 arrows and pull??  how many shooters at the same time??  does the ace shoot go on the same time as the regular shoot???  do you shoot by yourself??  gimme some details, please.  i'm in my dotage, so I need guidence



It's 3 targets separate from the regular shoot. One shooter at a time. Shoot 5 at each target, score, pull, repeat until you have shot the 20,30 and the 40 yd target, 15 shots total.......no let down, that's a no go, counts as a miss..


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 20, 2014)

Barney, er a ...Geez, if you only have 1 arrow, they'll probably let you pull and shoot until you reach 5.


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 20, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Barney, er a ...Geez, if you only have 1 arrow, they'll probably let you pull and shoot until you reach 5.



Yep,
If anybody is running low on bullets we'll let you shoot however many you have then we'll pull and let you finish up untill all are shot.

Alligood pretty much covered it on how it works. Shooting time for the ACE is anytime during the regular 3D shoot (8am-2pm)

Come on Geez!!!!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 20, 2014)

i'm a comin'!! had to partially disassemble my slidebar sight.  I got 5 arrows, actually I've got 7, lol!!  couldn't have shot the 900 round without at least 6 and a spare.  can we use side weights in the hunter class??  barney will be there.  I was hoping for a partial rebate after the last rainout??  every little bit helps, lol!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm not sure about side weights but if its under 12" it should be ok ? No lens though, Joe shot me down on that.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 20, 2014)

definitely no magnification and a short front stab, but side weights really help with the bubble


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 20, 2014)

Side weights are fine just 12" or under.

See you Saturday Johnny Fife


----------



## fulltime (Aug 20, 2014)

hunting set-up w/ screw-in points
I did not know if you saw this gezz?


----------



## BigJimT (Aug 21, 2014)

Can't miss this one, hopefully I can drag the family out of bed to shoot some foam. September 15, time to get down to business and put some meat in the freezer.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 21, 2014)

I shoot screw-in points all the time...side weights are good..i'll be there to get my come-up-ence fairly early


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 21, 2014)

We'll also have a "yard sale table" open to anyone with goodies to sell or buy so bring a truck 
load and leave with 2 truckloads. Hunting related items only and YOU are responsible for your items left for sale at the table.
See ya'll Saturday


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 22, 2014)

Like the night before Christmas !


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 23, 2014)

well. I guess they got milk cheese goats in Africa, lol!!  really nice and really hot.  it felt like 90ish at 11 o'clock.  blew it on the first shot at 30..shot the wrong spot, as usual and f'ed it.  it was fun and it's always like ole home week over there with joe and chris sitting at the table.  up comes Ronnie whitehead and brad wheeler.  i knew it was going to be a looong day, when i was shooting high and couldn't even squeeze a 12 out of the monkey, lol!!  joe says an elephant went through the bean patch, and catchup agrees over on fb.  see ya next yr..  looks like joe be3 is a little camera shy, lol


----------



## fulltime (Aug 23, 2014)

I was just saving your camera!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 23, 2014)

It was a hoot guys. I really enjoyed shooting with y'all this year. I needed a pillow for the ride home though.  
It was a good thing I didn't have one. I would've pulled over and took a nap.  Lord willing I'll see y'all next year. Its time to go hunting now !


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 24, 2014)

don't tell me...buzzard eye put it on ya   them young'uns are tough, especially in the heat, lol!!


----------



## fulltime (Aug 24, 2014)

oldgeez said:


> don't tell me...buzzard eye put it on ya   them young'uns are tough, especially in the heat, lol!!



It took the young one 2 times to beat the old man. lee still the top old one he just hard headed about what class to shoot. he still thinks he is young.
thanks to all that came out! I hope to see yall next year


----------



## jevett (Aug 24, 2014)

Wanted to give a shout out to the staff of CBG. Thanks for all your time and effort put in each month! This was my first year shooting this tournament and I meant some great people and even learned a few ways to improve my shooting. Also, it is nice to be in Gods creation surrounded by his word!! Lord willing we can do it next year. Good luck to all this season.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 24, 2014)

I wanted to shoot it twice..learned a lot the first time through, but lack of funds prevailed....again, lol!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 24, 2014)

fulltime said:


> It took the young one 2 times to beat the old man. lee still the top old one he just hard headed about what class to shoot. he still thinks he is young.
> thanks to all that came out! I hope to see yall next year




 Hey, I resemble that remark.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 25, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark.



head like a brick...he can't see anymore, lol!!  fulltime "claims" he can't see either, but a 146 in the ace says different


----------



## hoyt44 (Aug 25, 2014)

thanks for a great year CBG and staff. all be safe hunting & see everyone in January


----------

